# Javascript Höhe



## majas (8. Mrz 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe zum Beispiel nachstehenden Link:

<a class=headlink onclick=\"javascriptxebox_open('Test Card von ---NAME--- ', 'http://192.168.0.1/test/test/---VERZEICHNIS---/index.php', 983, 1100); return false;\" href=\"\" target=_blank>Dies ist ein Test</a>

Wie kann ich die Werte Breite 983 und Höhe 1100 mit einem Autowert versehen (Automatische Höhe und Breite der zu öffnenden index.php Datei)

Danke Gruß Andy


----------



## Gucky (8. Mrz 2015)

Dies ist ein Java Forum und keines für JavaScript. Bitte benutze dafür entweder das entsprechende Unterforum oder noch besser ein JavaScript Forum.


----------



## Tobse (23. Mrz 2015)

Davon abgesehen, dass das in keinster Weise valider Javascript-Code ist, ist das, was du da tun willst, ein absolutes Basic. Siehe: 
- JavaScript/Variable â€“ SELFHTML-Wiki
- JavaScript/Operatoren/Rechenoperatoren â€“ SELFHTML-Wiki


----------

